# Checkr: Pre adverse action notice?



## MissDolly (Jan 2, 2017)

Just got that email from Checkr, with a copy of my driving record. 
I initially signed up with Uber last spring, but just started driving in December. I have not gotten any citations or violations in that time. My report that was obtained in the spring says I'm cleared to drive. 
I tried emailing Support at uber, but got a kickback that it doesn't accept incoming email.
Advice?


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Did you already create an account to drive. If so, go to the help section in the app, then go "safety and screening process" then to "whats the status of my screening"


----------



## MissDolly (Jan 2, 2017)

TheWanderer said:


> Did you already create an account to drive. If so, go to the help section in the app, then go "safety and screening process" then to "whats the status of my screening"


I can't get past the screen asking me to contact support, which I did about 10 minutes ago. I looked at my online profile, and I am waitlisted...not sure what it mwans, but sounds like I'm suspended for now?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Go to your Greenlight Hub and ask what the problem is. They can fix it; support probably can't if it's some background issue.


----------



## MissDolly (Jan 2, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Go to your Greenlight Hub and ask what the problem is. They can fix it; support probably can't if it's some background issue.


Thanks...how do I find the closest ont to me in MA?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MissDolly said:


> Just got that email from Checkr, with a copy of my driving record.
> I initially signed up with Uber last spring, but just started driving in December. I have not gotten any citations or violations in that time. My report that was obtained in the spring says I'm cleared to drive.
> I tried emailing Support at uber, but got a kickback that it doesn't accept incoming email.
> Advice?


Good Golly Miss Dolly !
That was 6 months ago !
Go to your local office & see if they can reactivate you.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

MissDolly said:


> Thanks...how do I find the closest ont to me in MA?


If you are in Boston then there is one there. Either Google it or I would go to the Boston forum and ask them.
https://uberpeople.net/forums/Boston/
Good luck!


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Your answer is here:

http://www.idrivewithuber.com/uber-greenlight-locations/

Good luck!


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Oy vey!


----------



## Abdul Ahmad (Jan 24, 2017)

I have been driving for Uber in the Twin Cities for 10 months. My account was recently suspended for review due to a no proof of insurance ticket I got the month before I signed up for Uber. I paid the ticket and all associated fee shortly thereafter and have maintain all required insurance since then. Am I about to be banned from Uber over this?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Abdul Ahmad said:


> Am I about to be banned from Uber over this?


Unfortunately this is not a question a stranger on the Internet can answer.


----------



## Abdul Ahmad (Jan 24, 2017)

That was extremely helpful.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Abdul Ahmad said:


> That was extremely helpful.


. . . Actually, yes it was.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I don't understand what the OP wants. She applied, got permission to drive, started driving, and now got a strange email?? So what? Were you deactivated? What is the issue here?


----------

